# MY END OF SCHOOL HAUL!! (w/ pictures!)



## simplykat (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been working super hard this semester, so I thought I definitely deserved something goooooooood  

So throughout finals week, I ordered stuff from ELF and Everyday Minerals so that I'd have something to look forward to over that week of hell.

*FROM EVERYDAYMINERALS:*





L-R: Finishing Dust, Foundation - Golden Medium (Matte), Long handle kabuki, flat top, angle blush, & duo fibre.

*BRIEF REVIEW ON EM PRODUCTS:*
I love their foundation but their finishing powder does nothing for me. Their kabuki and flat top are awesome!! The duo fibre keeps shedding.. gahhh.

*FROM ELF (eyeslipsface.com)*




L-R: eyeliner brush, lipgloss (goddess), empty quads (x3), eyeshadow brush, eyelash curler, blotting sheets, & blush in glow!
*
BRIEF REVIEW ON ELF PRODUCTS:*
- I love their lipgloss! And for 1$, it's worth it! Their eyeshadow brush is just awesome for the $1 price. Their blush in glow is like the Nars Orgasm dup, and I love love love their eyelash curler!

AND FINALLY! *MAC STUFF!! *I got this righhhhhhhhht after I took my physics final!





Pigments: Copperized, Jardin Aires, Sunnydaze, & Dazzleray
Lipsticks: In other picture.
Fluidline in Brassy
E/S: wondergrass, fab&flashy, bang on blue, & sushi flower
Liquid Last: Greenplay & pinkcraft
Shadestick: Corn
Fix +
MSF: *New Vegas* (x3) ... I'm thinking about selling the other 2, would anyone be interested?? I originally got it for my friend but she ended up not wanting it.





L-R: Craving, Freckle-toned, Fresh Brew, & Chatterbox





Anddddddddd.. here's everything together!! 

Since school is over, I can FINALLY wear/play with all my makeup!! YAY!!

*BONUS:*
I'm custom making a quad for a friend of mine. I figured since I probably wouldn't be able to use all these pigments myself, I'd press them and make a quad as a gift!! I got the quad from ELF for $1, and the pans from ELF for $1. It comes with eyeshadow but I just scrapped it out.






Close-up:
From lower left hand corner: Subtle mixed with a little of Sunnydaze, Violet, & Kitchmas w/ a little pink mauve & the reddish one is a lipgloss that I ordered from ELF.





Hope you guys enjoy looking at all that new stuff as much as I do!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 16, 2007)

That palette is so cute, and such a great idea!

Great haul, I hope you did well on your finals!


----------



## Weasel (Dec 16, 2007)

aweeesome haul! you got great stuff!

lmk if you decide to sell a new vegas in january haha long shot but ok


----------



## sweetr (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, a great haul and a great gift that you made. I would be interested in a New Vegas...


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice haul. That MAC stuff looks soooo yummy!!!

Hope you did well on your exams!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 16, 2007)

cute cute! I wear Golden Medium in Everyday Minerals also! haha. I reeeeeally want to try out those new brushes. Anywho nice haul!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the palette!!  Great haul


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the palette u made is cute!


----------



## fingie (Dec 16, 2007)

Great haul--I love the palette!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice haul! Congrats on being done!


----------



## breakdown (Dec 16, 2007)

The first thing I did when I was finished with exams was go straight to the MAC counter too! Great haul!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetr* 

 
_Hey, a great haul and a great gift that you made. I would be interested in a New Vegas..._

 
Thanks, I'll definitely let you know if I decide to sell it. I'll probably ask my brother to sell it on ebay if I do sell it. I'm not good with all this selling business but my brother is. heh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Very nice haul. That MAC stuff looks soooo yummy!!!

Hope you did well on your exams!_

 
I PRAY I DID WELL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_cute cute! I wear Golden Medium in Everyday Minerals also! haha. I reeeeeally want to try out those new brushes. Anywho nice haul!_

 
Nice! I like their kabuki and flat top, it's super soft!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I love the palette!!  Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanksss!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the palette u made is cute!_

 
THANKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Great haul--I love the palette!_

 
THANK YOU!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Nice haul! Congrats on being done!_

 
THANK YOU! I'm so thankful it's all over with!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breakdown* 

 
_The first thing I did when I was finished with exams was go straight to the MAC counter too! Great haul!_

 
HAHAH high five!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_aweeesome haul! you got great stuff!

lmk if you decide to sell a new vegas in january haha long shot but ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOPS! i'm sorry, i missed your comment for some reason. haha. I'll let you know if I do, I tend to lag about these kinda things.... i'm so attached to it! But if I do sell it in jan i'll let you know, and if i don't, i'll let you know too!!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 17, 2007)

Great haul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies !!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

wow! pretty stuff!


----------

